# Commercial Dishwasher



## zigmark (May 22, 2014)

2012 UPC

Could someone please direct me to the Drainage Fixture Units associated with a commercial dishwashing machine?  It is not listed in the table and I know it is an indirect waste.  Do I use the commercial sink with food waste as the count since it technically discharges into a floor sink?  If so it would still seem that the appliance should have a dfu count to size floor sinks receiving multiple discharges.  Thank to whomever can sort this out for me.  ZIG


----------



## zigmark (May 22, 2014)

Sorry 2009 UPC, to used to everything being 2012.


----------



## Frank (May 22, 2014)

You will need to go to the manufacturer's instructions as commercial dishwashers can vary in their discharge flow/ drain size/ water use per wash cycle.  Note that many of them uses less than a gallon of water per two minute cycle and this batch's rise/sanitze water is next batch's wash water.


----------



## mark handler (May 22, 2014)

http://water.nv.gov/forms/forms09/app_fixture_count.pdf


----------



## steveray (May 22, 2014)

And if it is high temp, make sure they temper it to less than 140 before it hits the sanitary.....


----------



## north star (May 22, 2014)

*= = &*

zig,

You will need to refer to Table 7-3 = Drainage Fixture Unit Values [ in the `09 UPC ]

first for the applicable fixture.......I found the reference for a "Receptor, Indirect

Waste" has Footnotes 1 & 4 associated with it.........IMO, both Footnotes provide guidance

on your question.......Footnote # 4 refers to the commercial dishwashers,  ...Footnote # 1

refers you to Table 7-4 = Discharge Capacity in Gallons Per Minute......You will need to

know the "discharge rate" of your commercial dishwasher & follow Table 7-4 to come

up with a Drainage Fixture Unit value.



*& = =*


----------



## zigmark (May 22, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses.  I did figure out that it is based on the manufacturers discharge rates for the unit.

Mark-

Is that an in house thing?  If so, could I get you to email me a copy for modification and use?  I will presume that experience with commercial dishwashers is how the 15 dfu's were assigned to them?

North-

I found the footnote confusing at first but then realized how it was applied.  For some reason when I first read that it seemed like a circular path to nowhere... it's Monday, right?

Thanks again all

ZIG


----------



## MtnArch (May 24, 2014)

Zig - the form that Mark linked to should only take a few minutes to create in Excel (or any other spreadsheet application).  In fact, you could set it up so that you enter either "Private" or "Public" and the only FU's you saw displayed would correspond instead of seeing both.

Just a thought ....


----------



## mark handler (May 24, 2014)

Not a in- house thing

Off the Internet-thing.

You can Copy and paste into excel


----------

